# My new crested gecko



## RatfanaticLady29 (Mar 2, 2010)

I went to the Emerald City reptile expo in Seattle, WA yesterday and got this little guy/girl.








I had one a few years ago, but when we moved from NY to WA I had to give him to a reptile rescue because I had rescued him from Petco. He was sick and needed to be syringe fed every 2 hours. Not something I could have done while driving across the country. He has since recovered and found a loving home. I'm just so glad I now have a healthy crestie I can care for and watch grow. Sticky-toed geckos are my favorite.


----------



## oscar betta (Jun 12, 2010)

Nice gecko! My friend has one like that.


----------



## RatfanaticLady29 (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanks. I love them! Eventually I'll have more, but 1 or 2 is all I can handle now. ;D


----------



## leesha (Feb 15, 2010)

Cute little one! These guys are addictive, I said I would only have one and now a few months later I've got two more and anxiously awaiting September when my husband allows me to get more.


----------



## RatfanaticLady29 (Mar 2, 2010)

Well, I don't have the room, or time, for more than 2 so that's all I'll have. I have a room full of snakes and rats in each bedroom, plus the 4 dogs and 2 cats. I've already got my hands full. lol


----------

